
Why is YouTube auto playing Trump's attack ads on the homepage? - wbsun
https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/icf295/why_is_youtube_auto_playing_trumps_attack_ads_on/
======
WarOnPrivacy
Dark money finishes it's journey in the form of ad buys. That seems to be the
point where news orgs lose interest in covering it.

